# Post Office Not paying?



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone else not getting paid by the USPS? i know that they are going through some big budget problems. We are having lots of trouble getting paid, just wondering if it was local or a national problem.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

When we did post offices we submitted the bill to the postmaster then he sent it in to the main post office and it would take a couples of months to get paid. Just submit another one. How long were you waiting?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't Forget to put a STAMP on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

It may be the Postmaster not submitting the paperwork in a timely fashion. I'm not having any problems with the new Postmaster.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

how many do u service? we have gotten paid from some postmasters fine. We are having some trouble with the billing in CA, we know the postmasters submitted the bills. Just wondering if anyone else was experiencing any similiar issues.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe the check got lost in the mail?:realmad:


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

Knockah22;782040 said:


> how many do u service? we have gotten paid from some postmasters fine. We are having some trouble with the billing in CA, we know the postmasters submitted the bills. Just wondering if anyone else was experiencing any similiar issues.


I have one small Postoffice. I was told by the new Postmaster that the procedure is the same for all Postalservices. The Postalservice uses an account payable service just like many other businesses. There are too many fingers and too many desks involved in the processing of the information. Most likley someone in the chain is slacking in thier job of processing the information.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Email them an invoice and us Pay Pal to get paid.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

QuadPlower;782064 said:


> Email them an invoice and us Pay Pal to get paid.


It doesn't work that way........


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

gene gls;782104 said:


> It doesn't work that way........


I was kidding!

Email and paypal are effecting the income of the post office.

Can you imagine if PS was done using the regular mail. Nothing would get done and I would be out $381.36 for my 908 posts.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

USPS is typically slow paying, but I've never had trouble getting paid. I only mow at a tiny office, so it's small potatoes. If the invoice is over a certain amount (I think somewhere around $70), it requires more paperwork, and thus even slower processing times. So, I just submit an invoice every $60, so it slides right through. Obviously that wouldn't work on larger plowing accounts, but for a $20 mow, it works.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

30 days after my invoice i get my money by direct deposit


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

just got my check yesterday. so i got mine in 10 days. i think your postmaster doesnt like you!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I seriously doubt anyone in the Post Office system is trying to keep you from getting paid. The PO budget problems will have no impact on you getting paid. Ask your local Postmaster about it, so he can look into it. If you don't bring it to his attention, he can't know there is a problem.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

The problem of being paid for Postal Service lies in the postmasters hands. If the postmaster processes the invoice in a couple of days after he recives it, you will get a check by the 15th. I had a big problem with a "past" postmaster with getting paid. The new postmaster told me everything is computerised. He checks the dates for service, OK's the invoice, enters it into the system and now I get my check on time.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

KNOCKAH22: did you ever get paid?


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

My boss just got half of what he is owed. and that was on Friday. Its all most snow season again and we just got paid.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

I guess im lucky I drop my bill off every month ( no Stamp that way HA ) within 3 weeks my ck is in the mail all year


----------

